# early christmas gift!!



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

got the goat a early christmas gift!!! part of the winter mod list what's your mods for next year!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice components. Did you get one of the Pedders packages, or select pieces?...:cheerscheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Shes a lucky girl... Enjoy that Pedders!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn you really got her spoiled.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i got this https://secure.merlinsoftware.com.a...ode=EXTREME+SAVINGS&Level1=PONTIAC&Level2=GTO it's an 1800.00 kit!!!


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice man. Really nice!:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Ho-Ho-Ho-old-on!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

installing the kit yourself or going to Waukeegan or Oswego???...is anyone offering discounts on Pedders packages right now (thought I read that somewhere on this Forum)...nice...let us know how you like it!...Merry Christmas...
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Doh...got the link to load...do you have any of the other Pedders parts on???
Bill


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

yes i do-Radius Rod Castor,double ball end links,strut mounts,strut mounts bearings i think that's it!! most likely going to modern muscle for the install. for all your pedders needs just click here!!Pedders Suspension - Pedders Suspension - More than just great products... No Bull


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice man looks cool


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

this should take u right to the parts list!!!
https://secure.merlinsoftware.com.au/peddersusa/PagesMain/ProductListings.aspx?Level1=PONTIAC&Level2=GTO


----------

